# slmodem error (solved)

## kdag

hi all, im trying to emerge:

linux-2.6.5 # emerge slmodem

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.10 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

 * This ebuild is sensive to use flags (usb, alsa).

 * Please select approprately based on your hardware.

 * use -usb if you have a PCI modem

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.5 found in /usr/src/linux

 * which outputs to /usr/src/linux

 * By not using the kernel's ability to output to an alternative

 * directory, some external module builds may fail.

 * See <insert link to user doc here>

>>> Unpacking slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10/work

 * Applying slmodem-2.9.10-makefile-fixup.patch ...                                               [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

alsa

make: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10/work/slmodem-2.9.10'

make -C modem all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10/work/slmodem-2.9.10/modem'

rebuild profile...

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o modem_main.o -c m    

odem_main.c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o modem_cmdline.o -    

c modem_cmdline.c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o modem.o -c modem.    

c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o modem_datafile.o     

-c modem_datafile.c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o modem_at.o -c mod    

em_at.c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o modem_timer.o -c     

modem_timer.c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o modem_pack.o -c m    

odem_pack.c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o modem_ec.o -c mod   em_ec.c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o modem_comp.o -c m    

odem_comp.c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o modem_param.o -c     

modem_param.c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o modem_debug.o -c     

modem_debug.c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o homolog_data.o -c    

 homolog_data.c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o dp_sinus.o -c dp_    

sinus.c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o dp_dummy.o -c dp_    

dummy.c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o sysdep_common.o -    

c sysdep_common.c

gcc -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1  -o modem_test.o -c m    

odem_test.c

gcc -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1 -o slmodemd modem_main.o modem_cmdline.o modem.o modem_dat    

afile.o modem_at.o modem_timer.o modem_pack.o modem_ec.o modem_comp.o modem_param.o modem_debug.o homolo    

g_data.o dp_sinus.o dp_dummy.o dsplibs.o sysdep_common.o /usr/lib/libasound.so

gcc -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1 -o modem_test modem_test.o modem_cmdline.o modem.o modem_d    

atafile.o modem_at.o modem_timer.o modem_pack.o modem_ec.o modem_comp.o modem_param.o modem_debug.o homo    

log_data.o dp_sinus.o dp_dummy.o dsplibs.o sysdep_common.o

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10/work/slmodem-2.9.10/modem'

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10/work/slmodem-2.9.10'

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.10

>>> Install slmodem-2.9.10 into /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10/image/ category net-dialup

make -C drivers

install -D -m 755 modem/modem_test /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10/image//usr/sbin/modem_test

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10/work/slmodem-2.9.10/drivers'

make modules -C /lib/modules/2.6.5/build SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10/work/slmodem-2.9.10/dri    

vers O=/lib/modules/2.6.5/build

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.5'

  Using /usr/src/linux-2.6.5 as source for kernel

  /usr/src/linux-2.6.5 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'

  in the '/usr/src/linux-2.6.5' directory.

make[3]: *** [prepare1] Error 1

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.5'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10/work/slmodem-2.9.10/drivers'

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.10 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 81, Exitcode 2

!!! driver install failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

can anyone point me out?

thanks

/kdag

----------

## genstef

Could you try -r1 please? (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -va slmodem)

----------

## kdag

i have pasted all the error, hope it helps to find out whats wrong.

best, thanks

/k

 # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -va slmodem

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.10-r1  +alsa -usb 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.10-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

alsa

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.5 found in /usr/src/linux

make -C modem all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10-r1/work/slmodem-2.9.10/modem'

rebuild profile...

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_main.o -c modem_main.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_cmdline.o -c modem_cmdline.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem.o -c modem.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_datafile.o -c modem_datafile.c

make -C drivers KERNEL_DIR=//usr/src/linux

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10-r1/work/slmodem-2.9.10/drivers'

gcc -I//usr/src/linux/include -o kernel-ver kernel-ver.c

gcc -I//usr/src/linux/include -o kernel-ver kernel-ver.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_at.o -c modem_at.c

make all KERNEL_VER=2.4.21

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10-r1/work/slmodem-2.9.10/drivers'

gcc -Wall -pipe -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DMODVERSIONS --include //usr/src/linux/include/linux/modversions.h -I//usr/src/linux/include -I. -I./../modem  -o amrmo_init.o -c amrmo_init.c

<command line>:138449157:37192: //usr/src/linux/include/linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_timer.o -c modem_timer.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_pack.o -c modem_pack.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_ec.o -c modem_ec.c

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:16,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:20: error: conflicting types for `__kernel_dev_t'

/usr/include/asm/posix_types.h:10: error: previous declaration of `__kernel_dev_t'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:32: error: syntax error before "timer_t"

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:32: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `timer_t'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:32: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:33: error: syntax error before "clockid_t"

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:33: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `clockid_t'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/types.h:33: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/preempt.h:10,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:9,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/linkage.h:5:25: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:20,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/bitops.h: In function `get_bitmask_order':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/bitops.h:78: warning: implicit declaration of function `fls'

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:21:29: asm/thread_info.h: No such file or directory

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `set_thread_flag':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:32: warning: implicit declaration of function `current_thread_info'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:32: error: invalid type argument of `->'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `clear_thread_flag':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:37: error: invalid type argument of `->'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_set_thread_flag':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:42: error: invalid type argument of `->'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_clear_thread_flag':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:47: error: invalid type argument of `->'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_thread_flag':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:52: error: invalid type argument of `->'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:52: error: invalid type argument of `->'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:55: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:55: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `set_ti_thread_flag':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:57: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:60: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `clear_ti_thread_flag':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:62: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:65: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_set_ti_thread_flag':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:67: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:70: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_and_clear_ti_thread_flag':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:72: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: At top level:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:75: warning: `struct thread_info' declared inside parameter list

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `test_ti_thread_flag':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:77: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:77: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `set_need_resched':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:82: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:82: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:82: error: for each function it appears in.)

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h: In function `clear_need_resched':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/thread_info.h:87: error: `TIF_NEED_RESCHED' undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:13,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/kernel.h:16:21: asm/bug.h: No such file or directory

modem_ec.c:689: warning: `t403_timeout' defined but not used

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_comp.o -c modem_comp.c

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:16,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

/usr/include/asm/processor.h: At top level:

/usr/include/asm/processor.h:75: error: `CONFIG_NR_CPUS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:244:1: warning: "write_unlock" redefined

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:39,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

/usr/include/asm/spinlock.h:201:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:250:1: warning: "read_unlock" redefined

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:39,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

/usr/include/asm/spinlock.h:200:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h: In function `bit_spin_unlock':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/spinlock.h:447: warning: implicit declaration of function `BUG_ON'

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/time.h:28,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/timex.h:186,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:11,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/seqlock.h: In function `write_seqlock':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/seqlock.h:52: warning: implicit declaration of function `_raw_spin_lock'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/seqlock.h: In function `write_sequnlock':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/seqlock.h:61: warning: implicit declaration of function `_raw_spin_unlock'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/seqlock.h: In function `write_tryseqlock':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/seqlock.h:66: warning: implicit declaration of function `_raw_spin_trylock'

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h:6:25: asm/cpumask.h: No such file or directory

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h:7:21: asm/bug.h: No such file or directory

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:15,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h: At top level:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h:11: error: syntax error before "cpu_online_map"

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h:11: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cpu_online_map'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h:11: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h:12: error: syntax error before "cpu_possible_map"

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h:12: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `cpu_possible_map'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h:12: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

In file included from /usr/include/asm/smp.h:10,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/ptrace.h: In function `ptrace_link':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/ptrace.h:93: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/ptrace.h: In function `ptrace_unlink':

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/ptrace.h:98: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

In file included from /usr/include/asm/smp.h:17,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

/usr/include/asm/mpspec.h: At top level:

/usr/include/asm/mpspec.h:205: error: `CONFIG_NR_CPUS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /usr/include/asm/smp.h:21,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

/usr/include/asm/apic.h:88: error: `CONFIG_NR_CPUS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from //usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from amrmo_init.c:47:

/usr/include/asm/smp.h:34: error: conflicting types for `cpu_online_map'

//usr/src/linux/include/linux/cpumask.h:11: error: previous declaration of `cpu_online_map'

/usr/include/asm/smp.h:66: error: `CONFIG_NR_CPUS' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/include/asm/smp.h:66: confused by earlier errors, bailing out

make[2]: *** [amrmo_init.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10-r1/work/slmodem-2.9.10/drivers'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10-r1/work/slmodem-2.9.10/drivers'

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_param.o -c modem_param.c

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_debug.o -c modem_debug.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o homolog_data.o -c homolog_data.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o dp_sinus.o -c dp_sinus.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o dp_dummy.o -c dp_dummy.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o sysdep_common.o -c sysdep_common.c

gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM -DSUPPORT_ALSA=1   -o modem_test.o -c modem_test.c

gcc -o slmodemd modem_main.o modem_cmdline.o modem.o modem_datafile.o modem_at.o modem_timer.o modem_pack.o modem_ec.o modem_comp.o modem_param.o modem_debug.o homolog_data.o dp_sinus.o dp_dummy.o dsplibs.o sysdep_common.o /usr/lib/libasound.so

gcc -o modem_test modem_test.o modem_cmdline.o modem.o modem_datafile.o modem_at.o modem_timer.o modem_pack.o modem_ec.o modem_comp.o modem_param.o modem_debug.o homolog_data.o dp_sinus.o dp_dummy.o dsplibs.o sysdep_common.o

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/slmodem-2.9.10-r1/work/slmodem-2.9.10/modem'

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.10-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 46, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to compile driver

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## genstef

Can you please update your kernel? We do not support 2.6 kernels <2.6.6

And they also have some security problems

----------

## kdag

gracias mil.

finally installed and working!! i trully didnt saw a place referencing only <2.6.6 kernels

thanks again

/k

----------

